# Average harvest time for White Widow



## rebel (Apr 27, 2014)

I got 1 nirvana and 1 Dinafem WW. day 63 flower
To those that have grown it, whats your norm harvest time ? 
my last grow i chopped at day 72 i think.
ive yet to see any ambers on last and present grow.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Apr 28, 2014)

What do the breeder's give as flowering estimates?  What are you checking the trichs with and how are you doing it?


----------



## rebel (Apr 28, 2014)

THG heres from Dinafems site - &#8226;55 days of flowering. and I grew this the last round and chopped at 72 days without any ambers.
Nirvanas - Flowering Period 8 - 10 weeks(this one has the biggest cola and looks more ready.
Both the WW's are clones from my previous grow
Sour kosher - doesn't say but according the parents 8wks or more

I chk with the small jewelers loupe out from under the lights
I don't want ambers but would like to see a few.


----------



## rebel (Apr 28, 2014)

pics in the grow journal


----------



## 7greeneyes (Apr 28, 2014)

10 weeks minimum.


----------



## 000StankDank000 (Jun 17, 2014)

Rebel what day did you chop your WW at? Are you happy with it or feel it should have gone longer?


----------



## johnnybuds (Dec 1, 2016)

:yeahthat:





7greeneyes said:


> 10 weeks minimum.


----------

